# HGH Frag + Clen + T3



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have been looking into this stack trying to find more information. I have come across the following information on another forum and thought it may be of use to some of you.

Jord.

Growth hormone has many systematic effects, from improved strength, anti-aging effects on skin, tendon strengthening, increased IGF levels, better sleep, to name just a few.. but when Synthetic GH is taken.. most of these effects are minimised, as synthetic GH doesnt imitate the cascade of GH that your pituitary creates, and the effects it has&#8230;

So what if you could harness say one aspect of GH specificaly lets say.. The profound effect it has on fat loss, and produce a peptide that imitates GH in that regard..

Introducing HGH Fragment

Hgh fragment 177-191 is a stabilized analogue of the growth hormone-releasing factor (GRF) that induces Growth Hormone in a specific and physiological manner. To date, studies suggest that HGH Fragment 177-191 has several beneficial features: it reduces abdominal fat in particular visceral fat, without compromising glycemic control (blood glucose), it increases muscle mass and improves the lipid profile, so it looks to have a lot of key benefits.. but does it?

Studies that can be found easily show that at a dosage of 500mcg, HGH Fragment 177-191 was shown to increase lipolytic activity in adipose tissue ,this HGH Fragment potently burns body fat, especially stubborn adipose body fat, and at the same time as it doesnt spike glucose levels, or cause any problems with insulin sensitivity, and improving your lipid profile, this really should be part of any dedicated athletes fat loss regime.

Unlike GH, HGH fragment doesnt induce cell proliferation, it does not induce hyperglycaemia or reduce insulin secretion. HGH fragment 177-191 does not compete for the hGH receptor, but of important note.. is the HGH Fragment's ability to increase IGF-1 levels which translate into the HGH Fragment's ability to give collateral anti-aging and anabolic effects along with its ability to induce fat loss in the most stubborn body fat (adipose tissue) while increasing energy expenditure and glucose and fat oxidation.

The good news is, your body is burning fat for fuel and energy!! And add to that a whole host of health benefits and everything looks great, However it does seem to cause the thyroid to become sluggish, not as potent as GH, but perhaps through its ability to increase cortisol it still slows the thyroid..

So i suggest that HGH fragment should be stacked.

CLENBUTEROL and T3

Everyone these days has probably heard of both supplements, and the scare mongering that goes along with them, so lets make a few things clear..

I have never seen a report with any evidence showing T3 shuts down your own pituitary, except when it has been abused, extremely large doses for long periods, 200mcg for 6 weeks or more without any proper tapering off the drug.

In the case of clenbuterol, if it respected, it can give outstanding results in the fat loss department, help aid in preventing muscle loss and it stacks well with T3 and HGH fragment.

Cytomel is the most common brand name for a synthetic thyroid hormone- more specifically, it's a synthetic version of T3 (triiodothyronine ). T3 is not produced directly by your thyroid gland, is actually converted from the T4 thyroid hormone, it has potent fat burning effects, and T3will enhance your body's ability to synthesize protein, even at very low doses wich can actualy help add muscle. T3 when used in conjunction with HGH fragment will reduce nitrogen retention, this is a fact, so if your looking to get big and ripped, you need to add in something else, and this is where personaly clen is often i feel overlooked.

So you have the potent fat burning of HGH fragment, increased IGF levels, but without nitrogen retention, you will look flat, under perform, and find building any muscle close to impossible.. T3 will increase your ATP, ramp up your metabolism, burn fat.. and decrease your nitrogen levels that should be elevated by HGH fragment.

Clenbuterol a powerfull fat burner working on stimulating Beta 2 receptors wich helps you to release and then burn stored fat. But interestingly not only is it extremely potent in this regard, but it increases Nitrogen retention.. im sure anyone who has taken it has noticed the pumps, and the increased fullness on Clen.

On a side note Clen wich should be run for 14 days at a time with 2 weeks break in my opinion should always be taken with at least 500mg of taurine daily, as it depletes taurine in the heart wich can increase cardiovascular strain.

Suggested cycle..

Weeks 1-12 500mcg 2x ed HGH fragment.

Day 1-2 25mcg of t3

Day 3-30 50-75mcg of t3 depending on your own preference and tolerance&#8230;

Day 31-3 25mcg of T3

Day 34-9 12.5 mcg of t3 ( This should allow for your body to respind to decreased levels of thyroxin and increase its own production accordingly.

Clen should be tapered up by 20mcg every day until desired dose of between 80 - 100 is found

Clen should be ran 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, i dont believe in using ketotifen to reset beta 2 receptors.. the 2 weeks off helps the heart to recover and the body to function.

There is no need to taper off clen.

If dosed accordingly, This cycle can transform your physique and give you the sharpe hardened features you desire, but only if your diet and training is on par with these exceptional supplements.

Kindest regards.


----------

